# Worlds first underground bike park 320,000 acres and 100 ft down



## RENO (Feb 11, 2015)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/mega-underground-bike-park-opens-in-louisville-kentucky


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks interesting.  I wonder what the XC trails are like?


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2015)

That's wild!


----------



## RENO (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.louisvillemegacavern.com/ Looks like they have even more than the bike park. Zipline, Ropes challenge, events, etc...


----------



## bigbog (Feb 12, 2015)

Could be it's part of Washington's congressional/political/financial elite's plans for the underground society during & following a nuclear exchange....while everyone else gets fried..


----------

